# IE 6, 7 und Firefoxproblem



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Verfasst am: 24. 07. 2007, 12:14    Titel: JSP Problem mit IE und Firefox   Zitieren 
Druckversion downloaden (dieser Post) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem.... 

Mein Programm läuft einigermaßen, doch im IE6 und 7 öffnet bzw. speichert er die gewünschten Daten anders als im Firefox! Woran liegt das? 
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"> 
<%@ page import="java.io.*" %> 
<%@ page import="TreeViewPack.*" %> 
<%@ page import="Tools.FolderSort" %> 

<html> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-16"> 
<title>frame_links</title> 
</head> 
<body> 
Abteilung 

<% 
String relPath = request.getSession().getServletContext().getRealPath("")+"\\Daten"; 
File intradaten = new File (relPath); 

String folder = request.getSession().getServletContext().getRealPath("")+"\\Data"; 
TreeView tv2 = new TreeView(); 
tv2.setTarget("Daten"); 
tv2.setImagesUrl("Data/Treeview/Images/images_xp"); 

int counter=0; 

File [] abteilung = intradaten.listFiles(); 

for (int i=0;i<abteilung.length;i++) 
{ 
if (abteilung_.isDirectory()) //ob es ein Abteilungsordner ist 
{ 

File abteilungsOrdner=abteilung; 

File [] inhaltAbteilungsOrdner= FolderSort.sortFolderByType(abteilungsOrdner.listFiles()); 
tv2.add(tv2.createNode(abteilungsOrdner.getName())); 
counter = 0; 

for (int j=0;j<inhaltAbteilungsOrdner.length;j++) 
{ 
if (inhaltAbteilungsOrdner[j].isDirectory() && inhaltAbteilungsOrdner[j].listFiles().length >0) //ob in dem Abteilungsordner sich ein Ordner befindet 
{ 
File abteilungsDatenOrdner = inhaltAbteilungsOrdner[j]; 
File [] abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt = FolderSort.sortFolderByType(abteilungsDatenOrdner.listFiles()); 
tv2.getNodeList().item(i).add(tv2.createNode(abteilungsDatenOrdner.getName())); 

for (int k=0;k<abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt.length;k++) 
{ 
if (abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt[k].isFile()) //ob in dem Abteilungsordner sich eine Datei befindet 
{ 

tv2.getNodeList().item(i).getChildNodes().item(j).add(tv2.createNode(abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt[k].getName().substring(0,abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt[k].getName().length()-4),"/Intranet/Daten/" + abteilungsOrdner.getName() + "/" + abteilungsDatenOrdner.getName() + "/" +abteilungsDatenOrdnerInhalt[k].getName(),"")); 
} 
} 
} 
else if (inhaltAbteilungsOrdner[j].isFile())//Hierbei handelt es sich dann um eine Datei 
{ 
File abteilungsDatei = inhaltAbteilungsOrdner[j]; 

tv2.getNodeList().item(i).add(tv2.createNode(abteilungsDatei.getName().substring(0,abteilungsDatei.getName().length()-4), "/Intranet/Daten/" + abteilungsOrdner.getName() +"/" + abteilungsDatei.getName(),"")); 

} 

} 

} 
else 
{ 

} 
} 

out.println(tv2.getTree()); 

%> 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function maxi() 
{ 
top.document.getElementById('framerows').rows= "0,*,28"; 
top.document.getElementById('framecols').cols= "0,*"; 
} 
//--> 
</script> 

<p style="font-size:12">menü ausblenden</p> 


</body> 
</html>_


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jul 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## merlin2 (24. Jul 2007)

Wenn es sich um ein JSP-Problem handelt, hat es im _JavaScript_-Bereich nichts verloren.
Bitte verschieben nach _Enterprise Java_.


----------

